# Over Range Message on Monitor



## Augeman (Oct 15, 2004)

For the past two weeks I can't use my desk top computer because whenever I start the computer I get this message on the monitor which reads "FREQUENCY OVER RANGE". As result I can't even get into the computer to do anything. I can only access the computer through remote access.The installed video card is ATI Radeon 9000 and my monitor is 15" Kogi. I really need to find a solution to this problem because it's very frustrating.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

That error means you've either chosen a resolution or a refresh rate which exceeds your monitor's capabilties.

Select a lower refresh rate, and/or set back to the defaults.
Try booting into Safe Mode by tapping F8 at boot


----------



## Augeman (Oct 15, 2004)

Current refresh rate is 60Hz. You talked about safe mode. What do I do specifically if I switched to safe mode?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

If you can boot into Safe Mode you will need to change the resolution/refresh rate.
If your monitor supports resolutions of up to 1024x768 and your video card allows you to crank it up to 1600x1200, doing so will give you an error. The monitor can't "sync" with the video card. 
If you are sure you have your resolution set at a reasonable amount, make sure that your monitor is plugged in all the way.


----------

